# Update: Februarys feral is still around



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi all - Just wanted to check in and update everyone. Don't know if anyone remembers but I took in a feral with a hurt wing and beak in mid. February. I named him Monday. I Kept him inside in a large dog kennel for 1 week and fed and watered him so he could regain his streghth. Some folks in the forum seemed to think he may be sick by my descruiption of his behavior, but I did not think so. He was not happy to be in a cage and he was not happy when I handled him. Anyway I released him into the courtyard at my condo where I feed ferals daily. He is doing well. He wanders the grassy courtyard during the day (as he cannot fly) and feeds with the flock in the morning and in the evening. I always make sure he has water in his "bowl" and I look for him everyday. He is kind of a loner which makes me feel sad. His right wing hangs lower than the other and I notice it is shaky sometimes. Could this be nerve damage? Thank you for the opportunity to post. God bless all of you who care and are kind to pigeons.  

gcpickle in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your intervention.

However, it's not ideal for him to be outside, as he could become prey to cat or other predator.The fact that he is a loner also makes him a "sitting duck".

I'm not sure about nerve damage, but he may not be feeling 100%.

I would keep him indoors, of course he isn't going to be happy in a cage or with human contact-that is normal for most birds, but can't you find another place for him? My domestic pigeons don't like being handled either, but they have to be checked over at times.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Treesa...putting him outside is not safe.
You can take him to Dr. Hauck for an evaluation. He has looked at all of Louise's pigeon rescues, free of charge. He is very kind. The thing about birds is that they pretend to be okay, even when they aren't and so while you may think he's okay...obviously he is not. 

I'll go look up the contact for you.


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, however I have 4 cats and a large black lab. I live in a small condo so he would have to stay in a dog carrier all the time. He has figured out a safe place to roost overnight and at times during the day - he hops up the staircase across from my building and stays on the top stair. Luckily that unit is vacant. There are so many feral pigeons, I can only do so much - Las Vegas is not a very pigeon friendly town. As a matter of fact the city of Henderson - a "suburb" of Las Vegas, just passed a law that if you are caught feeding pigeons you will be ticketed and fined!!! 
If that happens in the city of Las Vegas I will be very upset as I have been feeding pigeons everywehere I have lived in this town, for as long as I can remember. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons. 
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow - That is great. I was unaware of any actual vet that would see pigeons - I have called around in the past and been unsuccessful. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are welcome. I hope he can get the little guy flying again. It could be something simple.
As the ban on feeding pigeons actually been voted on? I heard that the city was going to start feeding pigeons with ovocontrol [birth control]. I couldn't feed anything but this...

ttp://m.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/jan/03/proposed-county-ban-feeding-pigeons-lauded-lamente/


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes it has indeed passed. The Henderson City Council voted on it. I heard it on our local news. I kinda think birth control is a good idea. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think birth control is a good idea if it will keep pigeons from being poisoned, shot, starved or treated in any other cruel way. 
So is the ban in just Henderson or Las Vegas?


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

For now it is just in Henderson - However it probably won't be long before it come up for a vote in Vegas - I hope I am wrong. I defend pigeons verbally almost on a daily basis due to ignorant things I hear people say. Also I scrub and disinfect my back patio every weekend so my neighbors don't complain about "my ferals". 
Yes - I agree about the birth control, I would like to see the feral population decrease as I see hurt and run over pigeons every day in the streets. It really bothers me. I have cried on many occassions due to the apathy of the general public.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I understand how you feel.


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

Charis - You are in Portland? We moved to Eugene in 2005 - I was enthralled with all the wildlife. I remember thinking how nice it was not to see dead pigeons on the roads - however there were other things like raccoons, possums and deer, which really freaked me out as I have been a city girl my whole life. Unfortunatly after eight months we moved back here to Vegas - I couldn't find a good job in Eugene. Wish I had stayed though, nice people.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...Eugene is still here if you decide to come back. It's very pretty down there with all the green, parks and the Willamette river. I doubt the wildlife population has diminished much though, especially not the U of O students.


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

*February's feral is back in the house with me*

So I updated all of you on the 19th regarding the feral that I re-released into my condo courtyard a month ago - He has been doing ok, feeding with the others and I make sure he has water. Although he cannot fly, he has been ok. Some of you told me he should not be outside due to possible dangers. I was aware of that and tried to keep a daily eye on him. 

Well last night he came to feed and seemed as though he has suffered some further injury. He is limping now and his wing appears worse. I don't know if maybe someone or something hurt him, but I immediately scooped him up and brought him back inside. I have him back in the original dog carrier I had him in 6 weeks ago. He ate and drank heartliy last evening and seemed good this morning. Before going to work this morning I put him, in the carrier, out on my patio (it is enclosed but open air) for the day with plenty of food and water. I am going to keep him now. He cannot go back with the "flock" as I don't think he will survive on his own. When I get home tonight I intend on checking him over really well and assessing what coul've happend to him. He does not show any visible signs of injury, besides the limp and original problem with the wing (it kinda hangs lower that the other) and it shakes sometimes. I will try to take some pictures this weekend and send them on Monday but I am not very computer saavy.

Do you think he remembers being in the carrier 6 weeks ago? He seemed more at ease this time around than the first time. I cannot afford to take him to the vet that Charis (?) recommended right now. 

Thanks for any input


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with out his wings he is a sitting duck..glad you changed your mind before he was hurt worse.. he could of been attacked by another and hurt himself trying to get away as that is all he can do..so that is my guess, you know he could not fly into an object so he may of been running for his life.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you brought him in for good-as he could not compete for food in his condition, and he might not have been around much longer.

The carrier probably does seem familiar to him.

I have combined your last thread with this one, so we have a little history on the bird.


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh good idea - Thank you. I am still learning how this all works. It has been really great to have others who are knowledgable and care about pigeons to "talk" to. He will be ok with me - I will take good care of him.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

gcpickle......the Vet that Charis recommended does not charge for his services for rescued feral pigeons. He is a great Vet and is very experienced in treating pigeons. Just make sure to tell them your bird is a feral and they will happily render their services free of charge.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If he is hurt you need to get him to a vet ASAP...quite seriously, please do not hesitate. This is the issue with an unflighted Feral. Although he found safe digs and managed for quite a while...eventually, the game is gonna be up for a flightless Feral. You, and he, did well to last this long.

I mean, seriously, if the vet is free or cheap...you need to get your buddy there FAST...as in, in the next 24 hours...NOT in the next 3 days. If you cannot, you need to take some very fast steps. He/she was injured, so either attacked or struck or possibly crashed into something. But the risk of an orthopedic injury is high, as is the risk of an infection setting in. Once a bacterial infection begins, an adult Pigeon has only 36-72 hours before the infection overwhelms the bloodstream and at that point, antibiotics cannot bring him back. So...a physical exam and a bloodtest is almost a must. If not...then you need to begin an antibiotic ASAP.


----------



## gcpickle (Oct 11, 2011)

*Injured feral is going to holistic vet!!!!!*

Hi All ! I have good news regarding my injured feral. He is still with me and is eating and drinking well. He has been putting weight on his right foot so I assume it is getting better, However, I found a holistic, refuge vet here in Vegas. 

I spoke with them today and they informed me that most vets in Las Vegas are under a state mandate to euthanize any pigeons brought in to them. This is why most vets here won't take pigeons due to the "due no harm" oath they take. Anyway this vet currently has 5 pigeons they are rehabing - after they are well or reasonalbly well they take them to a place called Duck Creek on the outskirts of town and release them. (Duck Creek is a bird sanctuary). I am taking him there in the morning. I will be sad see him go but I know it is the best thing for him. Being alone in a dog carrier in my house is not a quality life for a wild bird in my opinion. 

Thank you all for your advice and opinions recently. I am sure unfortunalty I will be in touch again with another rescue situation before long. Take care and God Bless you all.


----------

